# Can't Buy Swiftkey X Tablet



## razorhail (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm on Alpha 3, but I can't buy Swiftkey Tablet version (its on sale today ;-) )

I downloaded the free version a while back with Alpha1 - and I could download it just fine....
...but now I cant find it in the market anymore
And when I go to the web-market, it says that my Touchpad is not compatible for this app
even though Swiftkey Tablet is for Android 2.1 and up (so its not like it require Honeycomb or anything)

does anybody else has that problem?
how can I fix it?


----------



## HarpingOn (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes. There's a thread about it started by me down below. There's no way to overcome this, I think. Not for now.

For now, you need to buy a different keyboard. I went for SlideIT


----------



## cruze (Nov 25, 2011)

You can get it from Amazon Appstore, I did


----------



## HarpingOn (Oct 21, 2011)

Amazon app store would be great. Not available outside of USA


----------



## dustbln (Nov 24, 2011)

I was able to overcome this issue by deleting data of the market app. Try it yourself:

If you have adb installed on your computer enter "adb shell" into a terminal window. You can also use a terminal emulator app on your device, but be sure to optain root previleges first by entering "su" and and tapping "Allow".

Now enter the following commands:
cd /data/data
mv com.android.vending com.android.vending.old && reboot

your device will reboot now. afterwards open the market and see if you can get swiftkey tablet. note that you will LOOSE any market settings but that's passable (there are only a few and you probably didn't ever set them before).

If anything goes wrong enter...
cd /data/data
mv com.android.vending com.android.vending.new
mv com.android.vending.old com.android.vending
rm com.android.vending.new -Rf
reboot

...to recover the old data

Hope that helps, have fun!


----------



## smokenbiskits (Oct 6, 2011)

This mod worked perfectly. Thank you.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## antfarm81 (Oct 15, 2011)

Any one knows how to do this on a Mac?? Thanks!


----------



## DJ_SpaRky (Dec 1, 2011)

antfarm81 said:


> Any one knows how to do this on a Mac?? Thanks!


This is actually done on the Touchpad itself, not on a Computer (PC/Mac)


----------



## antfarm81 (Oct 15, 2011)

DJ_SpaRky said:


> This is actually done on the Touchpad itself, not on a Computer (PC/Mac)


But when I tried to input the command on the terminal emulator all I get is CD: Bad substitution.
What am I doing wrong? Sorry for the noob question, but my GD has swiftkey on her HTC and I think It's great...soo I need it on my touchpad! : )


----------

